# rock crawler



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Who makes a rock crawler with a guy in it that holds onto a working steering wheel ?


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Nobody that I'm aware of. Most of us just add action figures to our rigs cause they look kinda odd driveing around with empty seats and nobody behind the wheel.




























Some guys just go a step further and add a micro servo to make the steering wheel turn.:thumbsup:


----------

